# ربط المحرك بالحاسوب



## almoqrapy (20 مارس 2009)

ارجو التكرم باعطائي طريقة سهلة لربط المحرك بالحاسوب


----------



## احمد الطاهر غانم (12 أبريل 2009)

من اسهل الطرق لغة ال ++c


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أبريل 2009)

almoqrapy قال:


> ارجو التكرم باعطائي طريقة سهلة لربط المحرك بالحاسوب


أسهل الطرق استخدام منفذ التسلسل Serial Port فكل اللغات تدعمه فضلا عن أن معظم الميكرو كونتروللر تدعمه وبالتالى لن تحتاج كثير من الجهد فى ارسال الأوامر من الحاسوب لدائرة تحكم و تجميع بيانات من الموتور وارسالها للحاسب لعرضها ومعالجتها


----------

